# The Folly of Man-Created "Worship": Glad to be Reformed



## Gforce9 (Apr 21, 2013)

Today, my family and I went to the baptism of three of my nephews and nieces at their E Free congregation. We walked in the front door and there were tables off to the side where they were selling "prayer beads". I thought "Oh look, the money changers are here today". Lots of jeans, t-shirts and disturbing dress from some of the gals. The band played a song, the guitar player ripped off a solo, and then the announcements. A 30-second video clip of a future conference at the church was shown. The guest speaker lady leans heavily to the health and wealth, name it/claim it crowd. A few more rockin' tunes and then the baptisms. This was the only highlight. 
The message was from the NLT and the pastor tried to extrapolate Unlimited Atonement from Romans 3. WOW! This is a magicians errand. The final song was "aided" by scenes from _The Passion of the Christ_ which I made my kids look elsewhere. It was a very disturbing day. I do not wish to ever go back there again!
We made our way to evening worship @ Westminster OPC tonight to re-calibrate and celebrate the Lord's Supper...............


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 22, 2013)

But it gets people in the door, and they're hearing the gospel, you are just being too narrow.


----------



## Cymro (Apr 22, 2013)

Eric, to quote McEnroe, " you can't be serious man." A bucket full of poison will poison a reservoir!
The example our brother gives is a perversion of the Gospel; a travesty of the gospel. " Holding fast the faithful
word as he hath been taught, that he may be able by SOUND DOCTRINE both to exhort and to convince
the gainsayers." Twice to Titus, Paul speaks of sound doctrine, and twice of sound in faith, and once of
sound speech. The dilution of the Glorious Gospel of Jesus Christ is the curse of the age, and the substitution
of fleshly entertainment a parody of the truth. Well saith the Psalmist,-
"Unto the Lord the glory give
that to His name is due;
And in the beauty of holiness
unto Jehovah bow."


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 22, 2013)

Cymro said:


> Eric, to quote McEnroe, " you can't be serious man." A bucket full of poison will poison a reservoir!
> The example our brother gives is a perversion of the Gospel; a travesty of the gospel. " Holding fast the faithful
> word as he hath been taught, that he may be able by SOUND DOCTRINE both to exhort and to convince
> the gainsayers." Twice to Titus, Paul speaks of sound doctrine, and twice of sound in faith, and once of
> ...



I meant the winky to show that I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Gforce9 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff,
I believe Eric was brushing up on his tongue-in-cheek humor.  We need more folk like you on this side of the pond. I am grateful to be under the session at our church and to have a faithful minister of the Gospel....week after week, delivering God's Word to His people. Thus ends my incoherent, church-growth movement induced ramblings...........


----------



## Cymro (Apr 23, 2013)

My apologies Eric, humour varies from nation to nation, and I did not see the wink!
And if my reply seemed a little intemperate, it is because the pretence of that type of 
Christianity makes my blood boil.


----------

